# Pano-roof sunshade fix?



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Anybody had their pano-roof sunshade come apart from the side rails? Any fixes? DIY?

Mine did recently, and even though it still kinda works, it sure does look like crap.

Thanks!


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The fabric on my sunshade tore somehow and some of its hanging down just a little. I took my car in for service today and while there I asked them to give me an estimate to fix it. I'll post the amount that they quote once i find out. At one point I think I found the part number for a VW kit and the kit cost was around $200 but I'm not sure if that the kit is necessary for my repair.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks! Please post the estimate!


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

X1


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I got an estimate for $1k to fix it.

I will try to tackle this myself during the holidays to save some $$$


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

Converted2VW said:


> I got an estimate for $1k to fix it.
> 
> I will try to tackle this myself during the holidays to save some $$$


Same here. 
Also not covered under the so called platinum warranty.


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Did anyone successfully replace theirs? I got an estimate of over 1K from the dealer. I would love to know how it went. How difficult was the job?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Been meaning to do this but my car developed a battery draw that is being diagnosed taking up all the time


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

Still trying to formulate a repair process myself. Once I have it together I will post up a DIY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbrabson (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a 2011 Lux Limited that ate the sunshade. Decided I wasn't going to pay $1000 to repair this so figured it out on my own. Sunshade is accessible by removing the sunroof. Open the sunroof to expose the folding rubber covers that extend the length of the right and left side of the sunroof. There are covers on both the outside and inside. Both cover have a friction slide fit along their top edge. Carefully pull at the top of each cover starting at the open end of the sunroof. Once they start to pull away work them off the entire length.

With covers removed you can access the screws that attach the sunroof to the power lift frame. Their are four torx #25 screws accessible from the inside on each side of the sunroof. These screws have locktite on them and will be very hard to remove. You best bet will be a torx bit on a ratchet or an offset torx. Remove all screws (total of eight). Get a friend to help lift the sunroof off the car. It's not terribly heavy but it is awkward and you don't want to drop it. Find a safe place to store it.

With the sunroof removed the sunshade and frame is visible. Remove four screws holding the shade and plastic track down on either side. You can then remove the sunshade and frame in one complete piece.

Now, there is likely no way to repair your sunshade or at least I couldn't see a way. The dealer suggested trying an auto upholstery shop but it just didn't make sense. The dealer will gladly sell you the sunshade and frame for $460 or you can find it on line for approximately $350 delivered to the lower 48. I could find no one that supplied just the sunshade. While I'm waiting on the new part I just reinstalled the sunroof sans the sunshade and frame and it actually doesn't look too bad.

Installation is the reverse of disassembly.


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks man this is really helpful. I might attempt this when I get some free time. How much time did it take you ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbrabson (Mar 31, 2015)

gidiyup1 said:


> Thanks man this is really helpful. I might attempt this when I get some free time. How much time did it take you ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spent about two hours removing the sunroof and shade assembly but that included cleaning 4 years of dirt off the interior parts.


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

I see there is a repair kit listed at Jim Ellis.
Could this be the right part? 
Looks like just the roller screen

If so, I'm going to swap this out before summer after following your directions.




http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/prod...for-guide-ROLLER-BLIND/5239680/3C8898331.html


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Good find! :beer:


----------



## bmusgrove (Nov 2, 2008)

magman said:


> I see there is a repair kit listed at Jim Ellis.
> Could this be the right part?
> Looks like just the roller screen
> 
> ...



Have you tried this yet? I have two 2010 CC Luxury's that the sunshade fabric has come out of the guide on one sideand is sagging. Not torn, sagging.Would be great is this kit can resolve it instead of buying a new sunshade.


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow both of your cars has this issue? This must be a bad design by VW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmusgrove (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes it's a bad design. As far as I can tell it appers the glue holding the fabric to whatever piece guides it just failed. It seems to happen a lot to this style of roof sunshade.


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I guess I'll be the first to order this kit. I left my car out in the sun and the glue that holds the fabric completely melted and now its hanging from both sides. I have way to much other stuff going on to worry about this but I need to go ahead and knock it out. I'll probably order this kit in the next few days. Maybe Ill call Jim Ellis parts first.


----------



## bmusgrove (Nov 2, 2008)

gidiyup1 said:


> I guess I'll be the first to order this kit. I left my car out in the sun and the glue that holds the fabric completely melted and now its hanging from both sides. I have way to much other stuff going on to worry about this but I need to go ahead and knock it out. I'll probably order this kit in the next few days. Maybe Ill call Jim Ellis parts first.


AHA! <lightbulb goes on over head>

I should have figured that out. Texas . Summer. Black cars, parking in the sun... Melted glue. That's exactly what it looks like. No damage, just pulled out of track and tacky.


----------



## aevangr (Jul 26, 2015)

bmusgrove said:


> AHA! <lightbulb goes on over head>
> 
> I should have figured that out. Texas . Summer. Black cars, parking in the sun... Melted glue. That's exactly what it looks like. No damage, just pulled out of track and tacky.


Just had this happen to me... I might take the shade out all together and replace it with a sheet of plastic that fits into the existing frame. That little shade doesn't cut it in this Texas heat, especially when it's dangling right on top of your head.

What did you end up doing?


----------



## MoneeR (May 14, 2016)

Hey guys!!
Greetings from Dubai.

I fixed my shade on my own.

*pbrabson* gave good hints!

My steps:
*STEP 1*: Set the glass roof into tilt position (and pull out the key fob to avoid accidental operation)

*STEP 2*: Disconnect the 2 rubber seals on each side: left & right. They should slide to the sides where the meet with the glass panel, you can use a blunt flat screwdriver to gently pry them (they’re not glued, they simply snap into place).

*STEP 3*: using a torx T25, unscrew 4 screws on each side of the rails holding the glass panel. Using a pillow on the seat will help you sit higher to get a better view of the screws. Be careful not to scratch the glass panel as you tackle the 8 screws.

*STEP 4*: Notice how the glass panel lays between the roof seals and how it is secured on the metal arms (inside). With a help of another person, remove the glass panel and store it safely.

*STEP 5*: You will see the sun shade mesh assembly frame exposed. Examine the culprit.

*STEP 6*: Using the same torx T25, unscrew 4 screws on each side of the rails holding the assembly to the car’s frame. Gently lift the assembly and take it out with help of another person. Be careful not to damage or lose the brass springs (tips) and the plastic clips inside.

*STEP 7*: Re-glue the mesh / cloth into the spring tapes or arrange a replacement assembly (mesh color is grey or cornsilk).

*STEP 8*: For re-assembly follow reverse order.

I hope you find this useful to solve your problem & save good cash!!

Download my tutorial with pictures.

Good luck!
- MoneeR


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Can someone take a photo from inside the cabin of theirs completely removed (with the glass reinstalled)? I never use mine and it's always open and I've thought about taking it out, but never known how until now. If it looks unnatural or exposes internal frames or anything I probably won't though.


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for this. I will try it out! I'm curious where you bought the new assembly from? I'm not sure what glue to use for the fabric so I think it would be best to just replace the entire assembly. :beer:


----------



## VdubbG (Aug 19, 2003)

Anyone successfully glued the fabric back? Seems crazy to buy a new one just for the glue to fail in a few more years.


----------



## AhmedUK (7 mo ago)

VdubbG said:


> Anyone successfully glued the fabric back? Seems crazy to buy a new one just for the glue to fail in a few more years.


I know this is an old thread, but has anyone been able to do this. Mine has come off on one side only, so was thinking i could glue it back possibly


----------



## VdubbG (Aug 19, 2003)

AhmedUK said:


> I know this is an old thread, but has anyone been able to do this. Mine has come off on one side only, so was thinking i could glue it back possibly


I would definitely try. I ended up replacing the shade bc I had dieselgate gift card. Replacing it was a beast. 

I would try the gorilla glue. They sell a gel version so it shouldn’t drip. Find some way to apply pressure for 10-15 seconds and be able to remove it without ripping the fabric down again. 

I don’t think it can get any worse by trying this.


----------

